# viajar en colectivo argentina capital DUDA



## fernandob (Feb 17, 2011)

hola muchachos, les vengo con una consulta fuera de tema, pero aca tanto termina en moderacion que no problem.
paciencia les pido a lso moderadores.

se que hay muchos argentinos, de capital federal  asi que aca va la cuestion:

desde hace un tiempo cuando viajo en colectivo (todos los dias) noto que termino medio sacudido, me asombro.......por un tiempo pense que me estaba poniendo viejo.

recuerdo muchos años atras que hasta no usaba las manos, quedaba parado y nada.
ahora si no me agarro termino "culo-parriba" en el medio de el pasillo.
borracho no viajo.
no se si me estoy poniendo viejo o:
no sera que ya "los señores choferes" de otras epocs no estan mas (jubilados y enterrados) y los animalitos que manejan son de la nueva camada (hace ya unos años esto ) de "acelera y frena " .
hoy preste atencion y si, uno acelero y metio cambio para tener que frenar de golpe.

se que uno puede manejar lso cambiso con suavidad para que casi ni se note al manejar.........o ser un bruto y vivir manejando el coche a lso tirones.

ustedes como lo ven ??
yo tengo 45 años, asique esto va a lso de 40 a 60 años, que conocieron el "antes" y el "hoy ".

soy yo que estoy ga-ga y debo pedir el asiento ??
o son estos nuevos choferes ??


----------



## sp_27 (Feb 18, 2011)

Pues yo no soy de Argentina, pero aquí hay muchos choferes que son unos animalitos al volante, no tengo 15 pero soy joven y siempre me toca sujetarme con ambas manos sino termino masticando el suelo, la mayoría de los autobuses son sincrónicos y si el conductor no es hábil los cambios de velocidad se sienten como golpes, no solo es el frenar y acelerar como dices, los cambios de la caja se sienten (yo no se mucho de eso pero me lo han dicho expertos conductores), me imagino que por eso que te pasa eso fernandob, es tan crítica la situación que a veces prefiero irme caminando con tal de no sentir los golpeteos del autobús, que dejan a uno cansado por el esfuerzo físico que implica sujetarse, he pensado en comprarme una bicicleta, cuando reúna algún dinerito.
Creo que eso sucede por la degradación de las cosas, así como la educación se ha degradado, sucede con todo, con la calidad del trabajo de muchas personas, en este caso de los choferes, que solo se preocupan por ganar dinero para pagar el alquiler del autobús y que le alcance para ellos también, y llegar a tiempo a los controles para no pagar por salirse del horario y no se preocupan por prestar un servicio de calidad.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Feb 18, 2011)

Lamento decirte Fernando, pero estás ga-ga, los choferes de micros siempre fueron unos animales! Con perdón de los animales.
Hace unos años que dejé de manejar motocicletas, por qué? Simple, la última caída (ya tenía más de 40) me dolió muuuuuuucho. Cuando tenía 18 no dolía tanto


----------



## Neodymio (Feb 18, 2011)

Tengo 18 y si no me agarro vuelo, ya salio volando mi tablero de dibujo hace unos años y fue a parar a la pierna de una señora. 
Agarran las cunetas como si fuesen vacíos, la verdad que les importa poco y nada que atrás haya gente y mucha. No frenan en las esquinas y si viene uno o frena el otro o clava y que el pasaje se agarre.


----------



## fernandob (Feb 18, 2011)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Lamento decirte Fernando, pero estás ga-ga,


 tigre malvado, me qudo con las otras respuestas...


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Feb 18, 2011)

> tigre malvado, me qudo con las otras respuestas...


Sorry, pero es mi naturaleza (como el cuento de la rana y el escorpión) 
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/El_escorpión_y_la_rana

PD: como diría el Lemur, malo malo, muy malo el gato


----------



## sp_27 (Feb 19, 2011)

justamente iba a decir eso, aunque su majestad en realidad dice:


			
				el-rey-julien dijo:
			
		

> gato malo, malo muy malo


 fíjate que él me corrigió
y en tu caso habría que agregar


			
				el-rey-julien dijo:
			
		

> guardaaaaaaaaa que segun el gato _*lavandidado*_ regrese recargado


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Feb 19, 2011)

A gueno...... lo que hay que vé...... un  *S*uper *P*ingüinochichoneando a un gran gato......
Las cosas que uno tiene que aguantar en este foro!
      
Seguramente me lo tendré merecido por las cosas que hice en alguna de mis otras vidas


----------



## sp_27 (Feb 19, 2011)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> A gueno...... lo que hay que vé...... un  *S*uper *P*ingüinochichoneando a un gran gato......


 este, bueno, SP no significa eso, sino _esto_, el avatar del Tux-Hello Kitty es nuevo, mi nick es el mismo desde que me registré hace 3 años.


Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Seguramente me lo tendré merecido por las cosas que hice en alguna de mis otras vidas


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Feb 20, 2011)

> este, bueno, SP no significa eso, sino _esto_, el avatar del Tux-Hello Kitty es nuevo, mi nick es el mismo desde que me registré hace 3 años.


Bueno, eso significará, pero a mi me gusta más *S*uper *P*ingüino


----------



## sp_27 (Feb 20, 2011)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Bueno, eso significará, pero a mi me gusta más *S*uper *P*ingüino


Pues si gato grande lavandinado me va a poner apodo, que al menos ponga uno acorde a mi género, *S*uper *P*ingüina


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Feb 20, 2011)

Oki doki Super Pingüin*a* con Moño


----------



## sp_27 (Feb 20, 2011)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Oki doki Super Pingüin*a* con Moño








 gato grande lavandinado ve discovery kids 
el moño es de hello kitty


----------

